# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  (فوری و مهم) : سوال در مورد رشته مدیریت دولتی و بازرگانی

## Goodbye forever

پاک شود

----------


## Ali.psy

سلام 
دوست عزيز الان که زمان مناسب این پرسش ها نیست چون نه زمان انتخاب رشته و دانشگاه هست و نه بعد کنکوره چون چیزی مشخص نیست از الان فکرتونو درگیر میکنید.. 

ميدونم چه حس وانگیزه دارید جهت پرسش ولی بهتره تا بعد کنکور صبر کنید زمان زیاده واسه انتخاب رشته وگرایش

----------

